# Anybody like archtops??



## sore fingers (May 27, 2015)

I like all kinds of guitars but Archtops are still my all time fave - great big glorious jazz boxes from the golden era.
Anybody else feel the same way?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I love to look at them... as many are like pieces of art to me. 

I especially like designs that stray from tradition and also those that use wood for the pickguard and tailpiece.

What is your favourite?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I have two, a Sheraton II and a Riviera P93 Royale. They're both semi-hollows. Were you talking about hollow bodies? I had a 60's Harmony Rocket but didn't bond with it so it got traded.


----------



## sore fingers (May 27, 2015)

I'm such a sucker for the old Epi's


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Not as much as semi hollows. But I do have 3 of them. 2009 Godin 5th Ave Kingpin, 2008 Ibanez PM35nt and a 1978 Ibanez GB10.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

greco said:


> I love to look at them... as many are like pieces of art to me.
> 
> I especially like designs that stray from tradition and also those that use wood for the pickguard and tailpiece.
> 
> What is your favourite?



That is wild!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I LOVE this one

http://www.yanuziello.com/archtops.html#item63
http://www.yanuziello.com/archtops.html#item64

Or these, even though that A-Hole Nugent made them an icon


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Like this ? 










Oh... just it's mate.....


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Why on earth did he save the sides of that old tent trailer...to plain??


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Love them, but only have one right now, the relatively inexpensive but great bang for the buck Gretsch Electromatic. Fully hollow but with a sound post, a la violin. It's hard to define why this thing turns me on, but it does speak to my inner Buffalo Springfield and Stray Cats, yet retains some trashy vibe all its own. 

Had an Epiphone Emperor with a single Bartolini pickup but that thing wasn't versatile enough for me. Have also had an Epiphone Dot Studio, and some sort of Ibanez, but they didn't suit me in the end.

My other archtops aren't guitars, just a mandolin, and a very nice old violin.

Would love something like a Yanuziello someday. I can dream in the meantime.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Heres a nice one









or this one


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The trailer is still there. He just added too it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I used to hate them--if someone else played them--okay--that was their choice--but I had no use for them
That changed over time--and then after a long search I got an Ibanez AF95--and I love it.

I totally get it now.
but when I played everything with distortion--I didn't.
Go figure...


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I love archtops - they are such a culmination of the art of guitar-making, and are evocative of a great era in music. I've had many archtops over the years - a couple ES-175, an ES-775, an Ibanez GB-10, a reissue D'Angelico, an L5CT (shouldn't have sold this one!), an ES-5PN reissue and an ES-5 Switchmaster reissue, an Artinger, a PRS HB and PRS AT, Heritage Golden Eagle Custom, a Guild/Benedetto Artist Award (amazing guitar), and my current one, a custom ordered Gibson L5 Signature.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep. Currently have two Loars - an LH-300 acoustic, and an LH-280 with two humbuckers and cutaway.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sore fingers (May 27, 2015)

Nice Guitars!!
You know that someone is seriously into archtops with a trailer like that 
I'm a sucker for the old Epi's.. This one has a floating BJB pickup.


----------



## sore fingers (May 27, 2015)

c1945 Epiphone Zephyr
Both Les Paul and Django Reinhardt played Epi Zephyrs with maple tops back in the forties.
This is the spruce version. This is the first guitar I've ever seen with no bracing (back or front) inside the body.
Despite the all lam construction and mounted pickup, it has a surprising sweet tone acoustically.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2015)

I like archtops, but not _big_ archtops. This is what I'm playing most of the time these days.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sore fingers said:


> I like all kinds of guitars but Archtops are still my all time fave - great big glorious jazz boxes from the golden era.
> Anybody else feel the same way?


I can't stand archtop guitars. Let's see, that is all I've owned except for a couple of acoustics.


----------



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

About 2 yrs ago I was given a Gretsch Electomatic 5420 in Aspen Green by my Parents to commemorate the birth of my Daughter. I told them if I knew I would get guitars for having children I'd have done it a long time ago! I love my 5420 although it challenges me to improve my playing. She demands to be treated like a lady. If I play her with my usual ham-fisted playing (which my Les Paul loves), she squacks and yelps and generally sounds harsh. But, if I play with a lighter, smoother touch she sounds amazing. The 5420's are excellent bang for the buck. It has almost surpassed my '96 Les Paul Studio as my favorite guitar. (Almost) I also have a Gibson ES335 Studio with no "F" holes. I bought it on a wim from Kijiji (the price was descent) but I've never really liked it. It came with a Semore Duncan P-rail pickup installed and I thought the idea of being able to switch between p90 sound and a humbucker would be great. I like the feel of the guitar, it is well balanced and has a fast, easy playing neck and is a good bit lighter than my solid log Les Paul, but it just hasn't wowed me and it is time for it to move on.


----------



## evantide (Feb 12, 2013)

Yea I love them, I had a couple of old Harmonies, one from the 50s and one from the 60s, sold them, needed the money, they were really nice jazz guitars, one from the 50s had a kent pickup, the other one no pick up.


----------



## Fullmoon1971 (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi long time lurker, first time poster. I love both hollow bodies & semi hollows - heck I'm addicted to guitars (118 at present) 

here's my selection part 1

My Gretsch Hollow Bodies

G2420T Streamliner









G5120 Electromatic









G5120 Jimmy C pinstripe Limited Edition (700 piece hand pinstriped limited run in 6 colours)









G5420T Electromatic (Loosely based on Duane Eddy's 58)


----------



## Fullmoon1971 (Jun 9, 2018)

My selection part 2

here's my offerings
My two Loars.

301T


309(knobs changed to correct bakelite since pic taken)

The 309 is my go to destress guitar, I can play this for hours and really matches up well with my Epiphone 75th Anniversary "1939 Century" Amp

Vintage AV3-H


Washburn HB-50 (Japanese Les Paul sized Carved out, chambered body with solid eyes eye maple cap) quite rare I believe, only about 200 produced over 3 colours.


----------



## Fullmoon1971 (Jun 9, 2018)

My selection part 3

Epiphone Sheraton II (Bigsby Modified)


Epiphone Sheraton 1962 50th Anniversry Reissue


Epiphone Riviera Custom P-93


Some people have been critical of the 3 vol, 1 tone set up, however this is the same as one of my all time favorite guitars the Gibson ES-5. To my mind it's actually 3 guitars in one, follow my logic for a minute and you'll see what I mean.

Guitar 1 = a Twin P-90 equipped ES-335
Guitar 2 = by blending the middle pickup in the with either of the other two you can get close to a twin humbucker ES-335
Guitar 3 = by just using the middle pickup on its own you basically have a Gibson ES-225 (these had just a sngle p-90 in the middle (this sounds fantastic for slide work)

My whole 118 guitar collection can be found here
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157632741036277


----------



## NotFromToronto (Dec 10, 2009)

Fullmoon1971 said:


> G5120 Jimmy C pinstripe Limited Edition (700 piece hand pinstriped limited run in 6 colours)
> 
> G5420T Electromatic (Loosely based on Duane Eddy's 58)


I love love orange Gretch guitars. I don't own one... But have been tempted often. I find them hard to play for some reason... But they are just so pretty!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Fullmoon1971 said:


> Hi long time lurker, first time poster. I love both hollow bodies & semi hollows - heck I'm addicted to guitars (118 at present)
> 
> here's my selection part 1
> 
> ...


Man, when I see those beautiful Gretsch's, I wish they had a wider neck. There is just something about them that appeals to me.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Fullmoon1971 said:


> My selection part 2
> 
> here's my offerings
> My two Loars.
> ...


I have been looking at a Loar LH-280. Please give me your opinion on yours.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

I love archtops. A Byrdland thru an amp with with lots of gain and at high volume --- so much fun to play!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Fullmoon1971 said:


> Hi long time lurker, first time poster. I love both hollow bodies & semi hollows - heck I'm addicted to guitars (118 at present)


Welcome !!!

Always nice to see others as addicted as myself !!!

Great collection you got there !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

cdntac said:


> I love archtops. A Byrdland thru an amp with with lots of gain and at high volume --- so much fun to play!


Yep !!!

This is my Baby ... Love this one !


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Frenchy99 said:


> Yep !!!
> 
> This is my Baby ... Love this one !


Nice! When playing loud, I love feeling the body of the guitar start to rumble as it presses up against my stomach.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

cdntac said:


> Nice!  When playing loud, I love feeling the body of the guitar start to rumble as it presses up against my stomach.


Thanks ! 

Its a 1978 Aria N55

I'm the second owner, this baby is handled with care...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I also went and got the Herb Ellis Aria afterwards since love the N55 so much...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I also picked up this 1969 Aria model 1363 ...


----------



## Fullmoon1971 (Jun 9, 2018)

Steadfastly said:


> I have been looking at a Loar LH-280. Please give me your opinion on yours.


I can't say I ever tried the LH-280 but from personal experience (I own a LH-300 archtop as well) and looking at the specs on their website, the quality should be excellent. Of the Loars I have played I've always found their quality control to be better than similar priced guitars. At 3 1/2" deep it's the same as the LH-300 & the LH-309 and features the same wide nut 44 1/2 mm which is great for fingerpicking or slide work. 

The 301T & 309 are very different soundwise, the 301T sounds very much like a Epi Casino on the neck pickup setting (the pickup placement is virtually identical, same with 1966 century). whereas the 309 has that 40's style jazz sound and just feels old world IMO, a lovely wide V neck, It just feels classic without spending $$$$$$.

I personally would take my LH-301T over the Epi 1966 century, better finish on the Loar and the pickups are a lot nicer (the whole thing feels more vintage) The 309 you will have to pry from my cold dead fingers, I'm actually looking at getting a 2nd one in black there that good.

My Loar LH-300 -currently on loan to my son. (red bleed is just from flash)


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice post fortuntely brought bck to life.

I have an upgraded Sheraton II sunburst (made in Korea) upgraded with Seymour Duncans humbuckers... 
I unfortunately do not ply the it anymore (for sale now).

And a pure acoustic Godin 5th Avenue cognac burst standing at hand for minute inspiration and practice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2018)

A lot of nice eye candy in this thread.
The following were traded away or sold over the years.

'66 Harmony Rocket










70's El Degas ES 345



















'92 Epi Emperor II










Keepers

'03 Ibanez AS120










'04 Morgan Monroe Blue Angel


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Didn't Malcom Young play an archtop for a long while in AC DC...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That el degas is GAS inducing.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hey @Fullmoon1971 thanks for joining! How do you like the Vintage model you posted?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm on a highway to hell !!!


Who can Identify the model ???

HNG^%$


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Opppsss

Forgot this one !!!


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> I have been looking at a Loar LH-280. Please give me your opinion on yours.


I owned a Loar 280 which I purchased new from Paul’s Boutique. Since I mainly played jazz and only used the neck pickup, it took me a while to realize that the instrument was in fact incorrectly wired from the factory! 

I have and still play a 300. My advice with Loar’s is don’t buy without a really good tryout.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2018)

Budda said:


> That el degas is GAS inducing.


@sambonee bought that off of me.
I think he's sold it since?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> That el degas is GAS inducing.


@laristotle did a crazy job on that one. I put custom pups in there. It was killer. 

Here it is live 

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fg-john-band%2Fkranse-3-happy-mint


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Merlin said:


> I owned a Loar 280 which I purchased new from Paul’s Boutique. Since I mainly played jazz and only used the neck pickup, it took me a while to realize that the instrument was in fact incorrectly wired from the factory!
> 
> I have and still play a 300. My advice with Loar’s is don’t buy without a really good tryout.


I have pretty much decided against it but I wanted one more opinion before completely deciding. Yours did it. Thanks!

The other one I am looking at is the Eastman AR-372 or maybe another 5th Avenue with humbuckers this time.

AR372CE


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> I have pretty much decided against it but I wanted one more opinion before completely deciding. Yours did it. Thanks!
> 
> The other one I am looking at is the Eastman AR-372 or maybe another 5th Avenue with humbuckers this time.
> 
> AR372CE


The Godin Composer looks quite interesting. I let one of those get away a few years ago. Single neck HB on a 5th Avenue body.


----------



## Fullmoon1971 (Jun 9, 2018)

Budda said:


> Hey @Fullmoon1971 thanks for joining! How do you like the Vintage model you posted?


I love it, my son also has one in natural. I missed out on one the first time around but managed to grab one off evilbay for pennies. It really is a fantastic guitar to play with extremely versatile sounds thanks to the "roll control" which it from humbuckers to singlecoils and everywhere inbetween. The most annoying thing for me was as soon as the vintage advance series where established Trevor Wilkinson pulled production so he could change the headstock and rebrand them as his Fret King line of guitars. The only difference is the headstock, a slight scoop in the cutaway and control layout - same hardware, pickups and still produced in the same factory in korea.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Since you guys are going in the semis... so will I ! 

1968 Greco model 980

Aria 1978 Transition 5502

Early 70s Pan Trini Lopez

1966 Aria ES


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Elk Galaxie 

1978 Aria Pro II Transition ES500V

1981 Vantage 635

1977 Aria 5502


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

and a 1982 Vantage 655


----------



## Skippy (May 3, 2006)

Looking for a jazz box but here’s my Gretsch


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I've toyed with getting a Chinese Gretsch style guitar so I can get the neck I want. I would just have to have a different name on the headstock. I got a quote for $455.00 USD including shipping which is reasonable. They also supply lots of pictures as they are building it so there is some guarantee of the quality.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Does this count? 

Fully hollow Epi Casino Coupe.


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

I like archtops. I own a Godin Montreal, a Montreal Premiere and a 5th Avenue Jazz.


----------

